# Latest Additions



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi for any one intrested,

Updated my photo's with my latest editions.

First off one for JOT a 24hr. Poljot Aviator did come with a nice polished Polot bracelet but the watch is brushed so did not quite look right and I have returned it to a leather strap.










Next up just for Mark







my Elektronika 5 LCD. bought, just because I could from Warwickshire to the Ukraine and it adds a bit of difference to the collection


















Next my latest favourite watch







A Felca Seascoper111 A 1970's divers watch, it has a S.Steel case, a screw in crown and a thick (not acrylic)crystal. It's an automatic movement and keeping good time.

I suspect this watch has be restored as it all seems to polished, if that makes sense







except the bezel which has a few knocks and the chapter ring seems to have lost some of it's chrome. Looks a lot worst in the picture







Sadly the wear and then polishing has all but removed the engraving on the case back. You can just make out the Submarine that is common on Felca divers.

All in all a nice watch for little I paid for it, despite the few issues it might have.










MiKE


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And last a Montine automatic picked up at the carboot today







and heading for E-Bay







It's scrubbed up quite well and keeping good time







despite comeing out of a box of "bits"









Mike


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Poljot looks perfect on that strap.







the Elektronika 5!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mike,

I also have a Montine with facetted crystal... probably heading towards eBay. Just sorted out these two; the Sagara is actually quite a nice little watch...such a shame about the chromed case...



















Cheers

Paul


----------

